# Totalbiscuit to retire, cancer has advanced too far to continue making regular content for YouTube



## Chary (May 1, 2018)

Video game critic and big YouTuber TotalBiscuit (John Bain) will be retiring from making game reviews and videos, due to his cancer spreading and now becoming immune to chemo. His PR team made a Reddit post to discuss the future of the channel. Bain mentions that he has little time left to live, as his liver is failing and chemo treatments no longer help. Though he is unwell enough to continue making his typical content, he wishes to keep working until he is bedridden, and plans to make videos for his channel which involve him playing games with his wife. His Co-Optional podcast will still get new episodes, though they will be drastically shorter in length.


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2018)

Crap I just saw that over twitter.
Hopefully he could get healed by another way.


----------



## Xzi (May 1, 2018)

Really sad to hear, he's been one of my favorite reviewers for years.  I wish the best for him and his family with whatever comes next.


----------



## Viri (May 3, 2018)

I wonder if he'll ever answer the question, if traps are truly in fact gay or not.


----------



## KiiWii (May 3, 2018)

Cancer sucks


----------



## Chary (May 25, 2018)

Rest in Peace my Dearest LoveJohn @Totalbiscuit BainJuly 8, 1984 - May 24, 2018 pic.twitter.com/hg9ytHsItJ— Genna Bain ♡ (@GennaBain) May 24, 2018


RIP


----------



## Aletron9000 (May 25, 2018)

RIP. that sucks. Cancer always takes the best.


----------



## Viri (May 25, 2018)

RIP


----------



## the_randomizer (May 25, 2018)

I didn't see his videos, but I have heard of him, damn, cancer sucks -_-


----------

